# Durban Sands: Need to prepay levy in order to space bank?



## LisaH (Feb 9, 2006)

What's deposit the procedure there? I am thinking about depositing my 2007 week. Do I need to prepay 2007 levy at the resort in order to deposit it with RCI?


----------



## 225chs (Feb 9, 2006)

Durban sands requires you to prepay an estimate for the 2007 levy in order to spacebank


----------



## Bernie8245 (Feb 9, 2006)

I currently have a 2007 DS week deposited into RCI and I have not paid levies on it yet. I also deposited both of my 2006 weeks into RCI before I paid the levies. I had called RCI to ask some questions about a resort I had on hold and she asked me if I wanted to deposit my 2006 DS weeks and I told her I hadn't paid my levies yet.  She said it didn't matter. I told her to go ahead and deposit them and they showed up within a couple of days.
   The 2007 week that I have deposited I did online and it took a long time before it showed up but it finally did. Now I've been trying to pay my 2007 levies and Tracey doesn't respond to my emails. Anyone had any luck with paying levies via email lately?
Bernie


----------



## northwoodsgal (Feb 10, 2006)

I deposited my 2007 DS week last March and was required to pay levies first.


----------



## kewanee (Feb 10, 2006)

Bernie - I have had no luck via email trying to pay and deposit my Durban Sands.  I have sent 3 so far spaced out since early January and as recent as this past Monday.  I tried faxing also, but all I got was a busy signal.  I am going to try today from a different email account and see if that helps.

Edited - maybe I spoke too soon.  I still don't have any replies, but this morning I see a $698 'pending charge' on my credit card.  I haven't used that credit card for anything else, so it must be from Durban Sands.   I have two 2-bedrooms and asked to pay the back levy surcharge (R516 each) plus the 2007 estimate.   It looks like the 2007 estimate is about R1500 - a 15% increase over 2005 (without the extra elevator surcharge of ~ R500 for 2006).      For banking the weeks - I go online into RCI and deposit them - they have always stayed in the 'pending deposit' section until someone from RCI-SA actually moves them at the request of the resort.    As most of you have experienced - I sent my emails to Durban Sands and Sudwala at the same time and my Sudwala was totally finished within a week.....


----------



## Aldo (Feb 12, 2006)

Are you guys actually seeing any availability with these SA deposits with RCI?

All that happens on my end is you deposit an SA week with RCI, and you get almost no availability showing (although the weeks you want can be rented out with getravel.op.

There seems absolutely no sense in depositing with RCI, unless you experience is different than mine.


----------



## northovr (Feb 12, 2006)

*Durban Sands trades way better than my Patriot Place*

DS trades better than my Patriot Place.  I had no problems with contacting Tracey.  I did have a problem in contracting RCI SA so I had to use my aol account.  They got a spam blocker on my verizon email address for some reason. 
My Durbans sand week is able to pull Virginia beach summer weeks.


----------



## ira g (Feb 12, 2006)

Aldo said:
			
		

> Are you guys actually seeing any availability with these SA deposits with RCI?
> 
> All that happens on my end is you deposit an SA week with RCI, and you get almost no availability showing (although the weeks you want can be rented out with getravel.op.
> 
> There seems absolutely no sense in depositing with RCI, unless you experience is different than mine.


Aldo- We are still getting good trades with our Dik and Bushmans as long as you reserve 12-24 months out. We just booked 2 weeks in so cal and 2 weeks in hawaii using our SA weeks. Granted they were deposited before black sunday so i have no knowledge how they will trade after, as we have not paid our mf as yet for 2007 nor deposited our weeks. So far still satisfied.


----------



## LisaH (Feb 19, 2006)

Anyone knows what's the estimated 1BR levy amount for 2007?


----------



## 225chs (Feb 20, 2006)

LisaH said:
			
		

> Anyone knows what's the estimated 1BR levy amount for 2007?




It was R1474 before the "assessment". I would be interested in their new figure


----------



## Dunk (Feb 20, 2006)

*Email address to pay levies?*

I know the email address for paying Durban Sands levies has been posted here before....I think I even posted it once....but I can't find it with a search.
I am working away from home and don't have access to my address book. Could someone please post the email address?

Thanks
Dunk


----------



## kewanee (Feb 20, 2006)

traceym@firstresorts.co.za

Good luck!


----------

